# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Važne informacije >  Pojmovi iz reproduktivne medicine, forumski rječnik, korisni linkovi

## Eowyn

POJMOVI 

ACTH adrenokorikotropni hormon. Hormon hipofize koji stimulira nadbubreznu zli- 
jezdu na stvaranje androgena I kortizola. 

ANAMNEZA podaci o dosadasnjem zdravstvenom stanju pacijentice. 

ANALIZA SJEMENA utvrdivanje broja, pokretijivosti i morfologije uzorka sjemena. 

AZOOSPERMIJA bez spermija u ejakulatu. 

ASTHENOZOOSPERMIJA smanjena pokretijivost spermija. 

AIM (IUI) hornologna intrauterina inseminacija. Unosenje sjemena supruga u maternicu. 

APSTINENCIJA suzdrzanost od spolnih odnosa. 

AID heterologna inseminacija. Unosenje sjemena davaoca (donora) u matemicu ill jajovod. 

ANOVULACIJA nepostojanje ovulacija. 

ATREZIJA propadanje folikula. 

ANDROGENI muski spoini hormoni (testosteron, DHT, androsterdion i si.). 

BLASTOMERE stanice koje nastaju dioborn (djeljenjem) opiodene jajne stanice. 

BLASTOCISTA zametak s vise od 100 stanica u kojem je pocela diferencijacija. 


BRAZDANJE djeljenje (dioba) stanica zametka. 

BT bazalna temperatura, je ona koja se svakodnevno mjeri (u ustima) u istim uvjetima prije ustajanja. 

CD Color Doppler (obojeni doppler). Ultrazvucna pretraga kojom se utvrduje prokrvljenost organa. 

CORPUS LUTEUM zuto tijelo. Zlijezde unutar jajnika, koje nastaje iz folikula koji je otpustio jajnu stanicu Proizvodi hormone koji prireduju endometrij za implantaciju. 

CERVIKS vrat maternice koji strsi u svod rodnice. 

CERVIKALNI FAKTOR promjene na vratu matemice oko ovulacije (cervikalna sluzi si.). 

CITOGENETIKA metoda analiza kromosoma. 


DECIDUA sluznica matemice s kojom je dosao u kontakt zametak I zapoceo implantaciju. 

DISMENOREA bolna menstruacija. 

ENDOMETRIJ sluznica maternice. Pod utjecajem hormona mijenja se i prireduje za trudnocu. Ljusti se I odbacuje menstruacijom. 

ENDOMETRIOZA prisutnost djelica tkiva endometrija izvan matericne supijine, na mjestima kao sto su jajnici, tube, trbusna supijina. 

ESTROGENI hormoni jajnika, nadbubrezne zlijezde, ali I ostalih tkiva (na pr. masno tkivo). 

EJAKULAT sjeme. 

ENUKLEACIJA operacija kojom se izljusti (odstrani) cista Hi miom. 

EMBRIO zametak. 

ESTRADIOL (E2) najsnazniji estrogen. Temeljni spoini hormon zene koji potice rad svih tkiva i organs. 

EPIDIDIMIS. DUCTUS DEFERENS izvodni kanali testisa. 

ENDOMETRITIS upala endometrija. 

FET (frozen embrio transfer)transfer zametka koji je bio ranije zamrznut. 

FOLIKUL temeljna funkcionalna jedinica jajnika. Sadrzi Jajnu stanicu, brojne stanice koje proizvode hormone, te folikularnu tekucinu. Ovulacijom zreli folikul se rasprsne 
i otpusta jajnu stanicu. 

FOLIKULOGENEZA zrijenje folikula. 

FSH folikulostimulirajuci hormon (hormon hipofize). Stimulira rast folikula I sazrijevanje Jajne stanice. Takoder potice stvaranje hormona. Istu funkciju ima I na testis. 

FERTILIZACIJA opiodnja. 

GAMETE spolne stanice. Jajna stanica (u zena) I spermatozoid (u muskaraca).GN-RH gonadotropni realising hormone-hormon koji potice oslobadanje gonadotropina. 

GONADOTROPINI FSH i LH 

HISTEROMETRIJA mjereme duzine maternice i cerviksa. 

HSG histerosalpinografija. Radioloska pretraga kojom se ocjenjuJe izgied I anatomija maternice i prohodnostjajovoda. U tu svrhu koristi se poseban kontrast koji se uvodi kateterom kroz usce maternice. 

HISTEROSKOPIJA endoskopska operacija kojom se utvrduje normainost ill patoloske promjene u unutrasnjosti maternice (miom, polip, priraslice i dr.). Histeroskopijom se te promjene mogu odstraniti. 

HCG humani korionski gonadotropin. Hormon kojeg stvara zametak i prije implantacije, taj hormon pravilno raste i ima najvisu razinu u 9. tjednu trudnoce i odrzava 
funkciju zutog tijela (produkcija progesterona). Upotrebljava se (zbog slionosti) kao zamjena za skok LH u indukciji ovulacije (Profasi, Primogonil i si.). 

HIPERSTIMULACIJA komplikacija indukciJe ovulacije. 

HIDROTORAX tekucina u prsnoj supijini. 


IMPLANTACIJA prihvacanje zametka u sluznicu maternice. Zametak se ugnijezdi sedmi dan nakon fertilizacije i to je pocetak trudnoce. 

IS insuflacija. Dijagnosticki postupak utvrdivanja prohodnosti jajovoda. 

ITI intratubarna inseminacija. Unosenje sjemena supruga u jajovod. 

ICSI intracitoplazmatsko injiciranje spermija u jajnu stanicu. 

IVF in vitro fertilizacija. lzvantjelesna opiodnja. 

INFERTILITET neplodnost. 


KAPACITACIJA SPERMATOZOIDA fizioloska promjena spermatozoida kojom se ostvaruje opiodujuca sposobnost. 


KRIOPREZERVACIJA smrzavanje, odrzavanje i odmrzavanje zametaka. 

LAPAROSKOPIJA endoskopska operacija kojom se utvrduju razne promjene na organima u trbusnoj supijini; pa tako I u zdjelici. Danas su moguce brojne operacije. 

LH luteinizirajuci homnon (hormon hipofize). U zena je neophodan za ovulaciju. U muskaraca ima funkciju stimuliranja testisa na stvaranje testosterona. 

MESA mikrokirurska izolacija spermija iz epididimusa. 

MAR, MPP metode asistirane reprodukcije, metode potpomognute prokreacije. 

MORULA zametak koji ima vise od 16 stanica. 

MOLLA HYDATIDOSA bolest posteijicnog tkiva. 

MIKRODROP METODA stavljanje jajne stanice u malu kapijicu u kojoj je veca koncentracija spermatozoida. 


NORMOZOOSPERMIJA normalno sjeme u kojem su svi parametri zadovoljeni 
(volumen, broj, pokretijivost, morfologija). 


NECROSPERMIJA u ejakulatu mrtvi spermatozoidi. 

OLIGOZOOSPERMIJA smanjen ukupan broj spermija. 

OOCITA jajna stanica. 

OVARIJ jajnik. Zenski parni reprodukcijski organ. U njima se stvaraju hormoni estrogeni, androgeni i progesteron. Takoder rastom folikula sazrijevaju jajne stanice. 

OVULACIJA izbacivanje zrele jajne stanice iz folikula, najcesce 13.-15. dan menstruacijskog cikiusa. 

OPSTIPACIJA zatvor, neredovitost stolice. 

OPSTRUKCIJA zacepljenje. 

PROTUSPERMALNA PROTUTIJELA protutijela koja unistavaiu ill onesposobljavaju spermije. Mogu biti prisutnajednako u krvi muskarca, kao i zene, u sjemenu, 
sluznici I vratu maternice, ill u jajovodu. 

PCO sindrom policisticnih ovarija (jajnika). Cesti sindrom u zene s hormonskim poremecajem. Karakteriziran je neurednim cikiusom, anovulacijama, pojacanom 
diakavoscu i neplodnoscu.PZD parcijaino otvaranje ovojnice jajne stanice (zone pelucide). 

PROSTAGLANDINI skupina hormona koji se proizvode u razlicitim tkivima (endometrij, krvne zile I dr.) Djeluje na glatke misice I zile. 

PAPA TEST test po Papanicolau-u - citoloska analiza razmaza vrata maternice (cerviksa). 

PRL prolactin-hormon hipofize koji utjece na stvaranje mlijeka. 

PROGESTERON hormon jajnika koji izlucuje zuto'tijelo u tijeku druge polovice menstruainog cikiusa. Takoder ga stvara i posteijica. 

PCT postkoitaini test. Pregled ponasanja spermatozoida u cervikainoj sluzi nekoliko sati nakon snosaja sluznice maternice nakon spoinog opcenja u svrhu utvrdivanja 
broja i pokretijivosti spermija. 

PENETRACIJSKI TEST test sposobnosti fertilizacije. 

PESA perkutana aspiracija spermija iz epididimisa I testisa. 

PROSTATITIS upala prostate. 

SEPTUM pregrada. 

SUBFERTILNOST smanjena opiodujuca sposobnost muskarca (ili zene). 

SUROGAT MAJKA zena koja nosi zametak koji bioloski i genetski nije njen (nastao je spajanjem tudih gameta). 

SUZI subzonalna inseminacija spermatozoida. 


TESTIS Muski reprodukcijski organ. U njemu se stvaraju spermatozoidi i testosteron. 

TESTOSTERON muski spolni hormon. Postoji i u zena gdje ga proizvode jajnici,nadbubrezna zlijezda ali i neka druga tkiva (masno tkivo, jetra, koza i si. 

TESA mikrokirurska uzolacija spermija iz testisa. 

THERATOZOOSPERMIJA smanjen postotak morfoloski pravilnih spermija. 

TIMING OVULACIJE predvidanje vremena kad ce biti ovulacija. 

TROFOBLAST vanjski omotac zametka iz kojeg se razvija posteijica. 

TUBOSKOPIJA endoskopska operacija da se utvrdi unutrasnjost jajovoda. 

TUBE jajovodi. Parni organ koji se nalazi sa svake strane matemice. U njima dolazi do opiodnje jajne stanice, te transport gameta I zametaka. Tube su mjesta opiodnje 
jajne stanice I spermija. 

UTERUS maternica. 

VARIKOKELA prosirene vene testisa sto cini se povisenom lokalnom temperaturom.Ometaju spermatogenezu. 

ZIGOTA oplodena jajna stanica. 

ZIFT unasanje embrija(zigote) u jajovod. 

ßHCG beta lanacHCg-a koji je secifican samo za taj hormon.

blighted ovum - "kukavičje jaje" - situacija kada je do oplodnje doslo, no zametak je (pretpostavlja se radi genetičke greške) prestao s diobom. simptomi trudnoće su prisutni, gestacijska vrećica postoji, no ploda u njoj nema. ukoliko se ranije ne dijagnosticira, završava krvarenjem i kiretažom (ovisno o duljini tzv. lažne trudnoće, može trajati i preko 15 tjedana), ako se na vrijeme dijagnosticira, pristupa se kiretaži. 2/3 spontanih pobačaja u prvoj trudnoći su uzrokovane blighted ovumom, no pojava istog u prvoj trudnoći nije povezana s problemima u slijedećim trudnoćama. ukoliko nakon kiretaže nema problema, preporuka je sačekati jedan ciklus nakon kojeg se može ponovno pokušati s trudnoćom.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

da bi se nasa draga "virkala" i nove cure lakse snasle, otvaram ovaj topic da im objasnimo kratice: 

prirodne pojave: 

*m.* -menga, zloglasna pojava 
*dc-*dan ciklusa, npr 1dc-prvi dan menstrualnog ciklusa 
*js* - jajna stanica 

*MM* (ili mm) - moj muz 
*TM* (ili tm) - tvoj muz 

u postupku potpomognute oplodnje: 
*Smrzlici* - smrznuti embriji 
*Stoperica* - injekcija HCG-a za indukciju ovulacije (Profasi, Primognil) 
*3d transfer* - transfer 3. dan nakon aspiracije 

najvazniji muskarci u nasim zivotima iza muzeva: 

Šime - dr. Šimunić 
Luči - dr. Lučinger 
Baumi, drB - dr. Bauman 
papaJ - dr. Jukić 

centri: 

*VV* - Vuk Vrhovec 
*SD* - Sveti duh 

tehnicka pomoc: 
*pp*-privatna poruka, sada se može poslati klikom na pm (private message), cure koriste i naziv U2U, zaostao od starog foruma 
*forum* - rodin forum (ili neki drugi) 
*podforum* - npr. potpomognuta oplodnja na rodinom forumu 
*topic* - naslov teme 
*post* - reply na nekom topicu 

*ET*- embrio transfer 

a mozda moze i kratko objasnjenje 
IVF U PRIRODNOM (bez hormona, inekcija, sprejeva, kad se razvija samo od sebe) i STIMULIRANOM CIKLUSU( sa inekcijama, tabletama ili nekom dr.terapijom da bi se dobilo sro vise folikula, a time i jajnih stanica) 

*Utrić* (i)- *Utrogestan*(i)- vaginalete- kapsule progesterona, koje se korsite od punkcije do bete tj.ako Bog da i do 12.tjedna trudnoće (kolicinu propise dr.)

*HS* -hiperstimulacija 
*FET* - postupak sa transferom smrznutih embrija 
*AIH* - inseminacija suprugovom spermom 
*endo* - endometrioza 
*PCOS* - sindrom policističnih jajnika 
*HCG* - hormon kojeg stvara zametak kada se implantira, injekcija HCG-a koristi se za izazivanje ovulacije... 
*beta* - ß hCG - utvrđivanje trudnoće vađenjem krvi 
*ICSI* - isto što i IVF, ali se pojedinačni spermij mikroinjekcijom ubrizgava u pojedinačno jajašce

----------


## mirakul

evo izvlačim sa starog PC-a pronađen file sa linkovima  (starije forumašice se sjećaju izgubljenih linkova  :Wink: )
pozdrav svima i sa srećom


računalo plodnih i neplodnih dana u ženskom spolnom ciklusu
Early Pregnancy Including HCG levels and ultrasound findings

izgled embrija starih od 28 – 56 dana
histološke slike jajnika, folikula, maternice...
histološke slike muških reproduktivnih organa

PRAVILNIK O ROKOVIMA NAJDULJEG TRAJANJA
________________________________________


trudnoca.net
poliklinika Harni

Welcome to IVF.com, Your Infertility Home on the Net
Assisted Reproduction
ovulation-calendar


Sperm Evaluation and Testing
SEMEN ANALYSIS


medicinska enciklopedija
o miomima

*Reproduktivna imunologija*
Reproductive Immunology
IVF and Immunotherapy
The Immune System-Miscarriages can be prevented
Diagnosis of Recurrent Pregnancy Loss


*IVF*
postupak IVF-a slikovito prikazan u flash-u
Ovarian Reserve?


*Hormoni*
Hormone Levels & Fertility Bloodwork
Reproductive Hormones-Understanding the chemical messages of your body

----------


## mirakul

ČUDESNE BEBE - brošura

----------


## mirakul

animacija o endometriozi i laparoskopiji iste
Slide animation on Endometriosis

----------


## tanjama

da li mozda znate objašnjenje pojma filiforman jajovod i izrotirani uterus?!

----------


## Suncem.m.

evo jos jedan zgodan link da se nadje , cini  mi se da ga nema ovdje
http://www.fertilityplus.org/toc.html

----------


## keki

Ja sam potpuno nova članica. Možda glupo pitanje ali nigdje ne mogu točno naći što je to spotting.

hvala :/

----------


## wewa

Keki, spottingom se naziva tackasto krvarenje, koje moze biti smeđkasto, roskasto ili crveno, moze prethoditi menstruaciji ili se pojaviti u vrijeme ovulacije.   :Heart:

----------


## Zeljka33

evo malo filmića s youtube-a:

Punctie bij ICSI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NATZ9SwSgy4

Punctie bij IVF
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riReBva-its

Giving myself a Gonal-F shot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fADyj_nLKqs
IVF diary - Injections http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lewambn5zGo
How I give myself an IVF Menopur shot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AKsUx4PtT0

----------


## Zeljka33

PDF-ovi s uputama za postupak IVF/ICSI

Cito- IVF upute za pacijente

[url=http://www.ivf-mb.net/images/knjizica_cro.pdf]Maribor-IVF ICSI POSTUPAK UPUTE PACIJENTIMA

----------


## Zeljka33

Mali ispravak    :Idea:  

Cito- IVF upute za pacijente

Maribor-IVF ICSI POSTUPAK UPUTE PACIJENTIMA

----------


## Zeljka33

Slučajno sam naišla ne arhivu Rode:

http://atila.irb.hr/roda/

----------


## TIGY

http://www.beta.hr/

http://www.beta.hr/forum/   ... evo nas i ovdje ...   :Wink:

----------


## Ogla

MB? neke forumašice imaju to u potpisu

----------


## tinaka

> MB? neke forumašice imaju to u potpisu


Maribor   :Wink:

----------


## Ogla

.... evo nešto zanimljivo i za kućnu radinost   :Grin:  

http://www.plivazdravlje.hr/zdravlje...lacije/pregled

....   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## smaja

naišla sam na nešto fantastično u slici....

http://www.ehd.org/prenatal-images-index.php

----------


## smaja

i sve o beta hcg...

http://www.betabase.info/

----------


## pčelica2009

http://hr.cosmotopic.com/6489461201-ivf-sve-o-tome

----------


## Sela

http://danas.net.hr/svijet/page/2010...06.html?pos=n1

Mozda nema veze sa potpomognutom,ali me potreslo..rodjena  prerano da bi zivjela.....

----------


## ina33

Kalendar za računanje IVF trudnoća - transfer 3. dan, transfer 5. dan:

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ndar&Itemid=89

----------


## tikica

Laparoskopija
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-ZPa...eature=channel

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ovo je možda već postano, ali za svaki slučaj evo još jednom: www.ivf-infertility.com/ivf/blastocysts.php

----------


## mimi81

Evo jedan zanimljivi link:

http://www.24sata.hr/zdravlje/umjetn...a-sojom-204715

----------


## cranky

> Evo jedan zanimljivi link:
> 
> http://www.24sata.hr/zdravlje/umjetn...a-sojom-204715


Oprezno sa sojom, ovaj intralipid je izvučen iz nje i maknuto je sve štetno, naravno. Nemojte se šopat sojom jer ona sadrži i fitoestrogene koji nisu naivni i mogu naštetit plodu ili izazvat spontani.

----------


## mimi81

Jedan simpatičan, možda fakat pali:
http://www.net.hr/bebe/page/2011/01/13/0355006.html

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

curke jel zna netko što zapravo znači 8-stanični zametak...kolike su mu šanse (j.s. je bila zamrznuta)????

----------


## *Nelly*

:Smile:  aaaa ko je doktor : R ?

----------


## mare41

Nelly, vjerojatno ovaj tvoj :Smile: , ako ne misliš na ST.

----------


## *Nelly*

aaaa taj dr R. onaj simpa visoki dečko ,pretpostavljala sam al bolje pitat    :Smile:  eh ST  i ja se ne znamo :D

----------


## mimi81

http://www.net.hr/zdravlje/page/2011/04/28/0018006.html

Zanimljivo?

----------


## Marnie

http://www.net.hr/zdravlje/page/2011/05/24/0165006.html

----------


## ina33

Neki općeniti linkovi, meni su fora:

http://www.webmd.com/baby/slideshow-...lity-ovulation

----------


## Jelena

Uf ja sam do sada svašta linkala na Linkove uz MPO zakon, nisam skužila da imaju i ovi opći. Evo jedan:

http://www.kraljevopress.com/lifesty...ija-uz-aspirin

I ispričavam se !

----------


## Jelena

http://www.b92.net/zdravlje/vesti.ph...&nav_id=553141
http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/118519...obre-rezultate
http://www.24sata.hr/zdravlje/zbog-u...va-puta-240218

Zanimiljivo mi je (valjda zbog mog potpisa  :Smile: ) da broj pokušaja ne povećava rizik od karcinoma.

----------


## Jelena

Što vele u Njemačkoj o istome:

Der Spiegel

Razmišljala sam o tome da je i prije bilo jasno da žene koje ne rode imaju povećani rizik od tumora. Sad me zbunjuje sljedeće:



> An der Studie nahmen 19.146 Frauen teil, die zwischen 1983 und 1995 mit  Hormonen behandelt worden waren, um Eizellen für eine künstliche  Befruchtung zu gewinnen. Eine Kontrollgruppe bildeten weitere 6006  Frauen, die zwar auch unter verminderter Fruchtbarkeit litten, jedoch  keine Ovarial-Stimulation für eine IVF-Behandlung erhielten.


Dakle skraćeno: u studiji je sudjelovalo 19146 žena stimuliranih između 83. i 95.  U kontrolnoj grupi od 6006 žena su također smanjene plodnosti, ali nisu prošle stimulaciju.

I onda veli:



> Reproduktionsmediziner Ludwig betonte zudem, dass die Studie nicht  beweist, dass die Hormone ursächlich sind für ein erhöhtes Risiko für  einen Ovarialtumor oder ob Frauen mit Fruchtbarkeitsproblemen bereits  ein gewisses Risiko "in sich tragen"


Ludwig kaže da studija nije dokaz da su hormoni razlog povećanog rizika, nego da žene s problemom plodnosti u sebi nose određeni rizik.
Postavlja se logično pitanje - što nisu imali kontrolnu skupinu žena koji su prošle stimulaciju, ali zbog muškog faktora?

I onda na kraju:



> Die wichtigste Konsequenz aus dieser Studie ist es Ludwig zufolge,  Frauen nach einer IVF-Therapie langfristige Vorsorgeuntersuchungen  nahezulegen. Tumore an den Eierstöcken ließen sich frühzeitig am besten  durch eine spezielle Ultraschalluntersuchung entdecken. Diese werde in  Deutschland aber nicht von den gesetzlichen Krankenkassen bezahlt,  sondern müsse von den Patientinnen selbst übernommen werden


Ovi se tumori mogu rano tokriti s posebnim UZV-om koji u Njemačkoj ne pokriva zdravstveno. Budući da obični UZV normalno pokriva zdravstveno (provjereno), pitam se o kakvom je UZV riječ i tko ga ima u RH?

----------


## Jelena

Pa vele u Sternu:




> Die Studie zeigt, dass sowohl eine erhöhte Dosis der Hormone als auch  mehrfache künstliche Befruchtungen das Erkrankungsrisiko nicht  steigerten.


Da je rezultat neovisan o dozi hormona.
Također piše da IFFS smatra da je studija važna, ali da je rizik i dalje mali.

Kao i da:


> Zudem weisen sie ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass ihre Studie die Folgen der  Hormone (Gonadotrophine) und der IVF-Therapie bis 1995 betrachtet -  also vor Einführung milderer Verfahren zur Stimulation der Eireifung.


istraživači naglašavaju da su promatrani slučajevi do 1995., prije nego su uvedeni blaži postupci stimulacije.

Piše i da su dvije farma-firme sufinancirale istraživanje.

----------


## ina33

Odličan općeniti članak o liječenju neplodnosti, skoro pa sve bih potpisala, sve najvažnije poruke su tu, a glavna je da 40-te nisu nove 30-te, i da nakon 35-te no time to waist:

http://magazin.net.hr/zdravlje/preve...06.html?pos=n1

----------


## Jelena

U Leipzigu su rođene *jednojajčane* četvorke:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/...welt-1.1253677
10 tjedana prerano, na carski, u inkubatoru, ali čini se da su dobro. Vjerojatnost je 1 : 13 000 000.

----------


## mimi81

O utjecaju operacije endometrioma na rezerve jajnika http://medlib.mef.hr/1348/1/Coric_M_...a_rep_1348.pdf

----------


## BHany

Očistila sam sve neaktivne linkove (nadam se), nisam kontrolirala sadržaj na linkovima pa se nadam da je još uvijek aktualan. 

Ali zato podižem i ovu temu.*

Lijepite ovdje sve korisne i edukativne linkove na koje naiđete. 
*
Lijepo je imati korisnu bazu za sebe i druge koji ovo gledaju.

Hvala

----------


## Tasha1981

a cistični folikul??

----------


## vatra86

Kad folikul ne pukne pa se pretvoriu cistu.. Neka me netko ispravi..

----------


## saan

A šta je PFC?  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> A šta je PFC?


PFC = Prague Fertility Centar - klinika za liječenje neplodnosti u Pragu
http://www.pragueivf.com/sr/uvod/

----------


## bubekica

http://www.in-portal.hr/clanak/rodit...-invaliditetom

----------


## nina0901

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d9kn9e0Dn8

presavršeni video sa toliko emocije da malo tko ostane ravnodušan!!

----------


## BHany

Drage korisnice i korisnici, 

*spojila sam temu s forumskim rječnikom i rječnikom reproduktivne medicine u jednu*, pri čemu sam počistila postove koji nisu s temom direktno vezani.
Na ovo temi možete stavljati aktualne skraćenice koje danas koristimo, kako za naše liječnike i klinike tako i sve druge kratice i objašnjenja za našu aktualnu forumsku komunikaciju. Pozivam vas da to i učinite pa da sve imamo na jednom mjestu za sve koji novi dolaze na ovaj forum...a ponekad i mi stari trebamo koje pojašnjenje. :Wink: 

Također vas pozivam da i dalje, na ovoj temi stavljate korisne linkove, kako bi imali što više korisnih informacija i tekstova ovdje.

Hvala

----------


## Argente

http://www.hzzo-net.hr//dload//novos...a_02082013.pdf

link na tumač za nove uputnice, važeće od 1.9.2013.

----------


## Vrci

Ima i dopuna tom vodiču

http://www.hzzo-net.hr//dload//novos...ica_za_NMU.pdf

----------


## Inesz

hop  :Smile:

----------

